# xorg (kdm) und das Tastaturlayout de

## Gladdle

Ich habe beim neuen KDE4 folgenden Fehler: Mein Tastaturlayout (das nun nicht mehr in der xorg.conf ist da die Tastatur komplett entfernt wurde) hat beim Login (kdm) das englische Tastaturlayout. Waehrend der gesamten Sitzung funktioniert mein Num Block auf der Tastatur nicht. Die Migration Guides auf Version 1.6 und Version 1.5 habe ich mir schon durchgelesen. Die Dienste dbus und hald sing gestartet und im RC als boot eingetragen. Die Treiber des xorg-drivers muessten auch korrekt sein:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.6  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -mutouch -penmount -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng (-vermilion) -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) (-xgi)"
```

Das einzige was ich auf dem Forum gefunden habe ist eine Tastaturlayout- Datei, die aber irgend ein Tastatur-Umschalt-Script enthaelt: *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ich benutze ein Setup, bei dem das geht: Viele internationale Zeichen sind auf verschiedene Alt-Gr-Tasten gelegt... So gibt es ohne Probleme ß, ä, ö, ü aber auch é ... Und dazu auch noch die Möglichkeit die Kombinationen zu haben, so dass man sachen wie ĩ m.H. von ~ und i tippen kann 
> 
> Meine /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keyboard.fdi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Installierte Versionen:

sys-apps/hal 0.5.13-r2

x11-base/xorg-server 1.6.3.901-r2

x11-base/xorg-x11 7.4-r1

x11-libs/libxcb 1.4-r1

Nachtrag: Ich habe nun eine Info gefunden und die Datei "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi" mit folgendem inhalt erstellt: 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

 Der Fehler bleibt derselbe.

Meine xorg.conf - Meine Xorg.0.log

----------

## Gladdle

Nach dieser Anleitung habe ich nun das deutsche Tastaturlayout. Die Anleitung hat uebrigends einen Fehler; man muss hald ebenfalls neu starten und nicht nur den X Server!

Der Zahlenblock funktioniert jedoch immer noch nicht, ebenso wenig die Funktionen die darauf liegen (Pfeiltasten, Bild auf&ab, pos1, ende). Und das liegt NICHT an Num Lock!

EDIT: Auf der Konsole (tty) funktionieren sie, ab kdm nicht mehr.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> 
>   <device>
> ...

 

Schau dir genau an wie diese Datei Aufgebaut ist. Wirf auch immer schön einen Blick in die Logdatei von deinem X. (/var/log/Xorg.0.log).

Ich denke wenn du in der Datei input.keyboard statt input.keys schreibst sollte das auch funktionieren. Hoffe du hast einen Editor der dir die Konfigurationsdateien einfärbt.

P.s. Sorry bin ein bisschen müde. Und hab nicht alles gelesen, aber das ist mir grade auf die schnelle aufgefallen.

Hast du vielleicht eine ungewöhnliche Tastatur? Das der Nummernblock nicht geht finde ich sehr merkwürdig. Normal solltest du selbst in der "0815" Standard-Version mit falschem Layout einen Nummernblock haben. Was du versuchen kannst wenn deine Tastatur sehr absonderlich ist.. einfach "trotzdem" eine xorg.conf anzulegen. Denn diese Überschreibt den "AUTO-Config-Wahnsinn", sofern es kein Fehler in der xorg.conf gibt.

Wobei ich das mittlerweile wirklich sehr toll finde!

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> hat beim Login (kdm) das englische Tastaturlayout

 

```
kdesu systemsettings
```

Erweitert->Anmeldungsmanager->Sprache : Deutsch(de)

das ist nach wie vor wie bei KDE 3.x. Die Sprache von KDM muss separat eingestellt werden.

----------

## Bitspyer

Ich zieh mal diesen alten Thread hoch an die Luft....

Nach Update will KDM nicht auf Deutsche Tastatur schalten. KDM ist in den systemsettings auf Deutsch gestellt, hat aber nur Englisches Tastatur Layout. Sobald KDE Oberfläche geladen ist, ist alles OK...

Tipps?

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Bitspyer wrote:*   

> Ich zieh mal diesen alten Thread hoch an die Luft....
> 
> Nach Update will KDM nicht auf Deutsche Tastatur schalten. KDM ist in den systemsettings auf Deutsch gestellt, hat aber nur Englisches Tastatur Layout. Sobald KDE Oberfläche geladen ist, ist alles OK...
> 
> Tipps?

 

Bitte ein paar mehr Infos dazuschreiben. Welche Version des X-Servers verwendest du? Hast du hal in Benutzung? Falls ja, wie schaut die hal Configdatei für die Eingabegeräte aus?

----------

